# Living with a female IFBB Pro, from a man's perspective



## meat (Mar 8, 2014)

Ok Jenner, I'll give it my best shot. Below is my experience with a gf who was an IFBB Pro. No, I won't give her name out of respect, and the fact that she has to be "natural," which is a joke. She doesn't read any of the bb boards as she doesn't have time with her job, and everything else she has going on. She and I still talk time to time, and we get along well even though I was the one who broke it off. Maybe you gals can get value from this post as I know she had a female following, as males seem to have a male following. It's one of those "I want that look." Or, "I want something similar," hence the females following females, and males following what males were doing.

Anyhow, we met at the Arnold Classic expo as I knew she lived 30 miles from me, and introduced myself. I was an NPC National competitor, and she had jus gotten her pro card. We got along well over the weekend, and yes, our first date was me driving to meet her at her gym to train. Lol! After I showered, and changed, she took me to her house to do the same. No. Nothing out of the way. Lol We ran around all afternoon, and things clicked. She was really cute, but was VERY intimidating due to her size, and the fact that she benches 225 for reps. When she and I walked in her gym, the place seemed to stop. She was the known-freak there, but here I come in, and people watched us train which was strange. And yes, her training damn near kicked my ass!

As for how things were while together, everything she (and I) did revolved around food. Even in her "off season" she ate clean. Instead of eating a pizza, we'd go to subway, and she'd get a turkey salad with extra meat. When we left hers or my house, we always had an insulated bag with pre-prepared food, bottles of water, aminos, etc., As far as her off season, that means she was either cutting for an event, or building mass.

She would lose her abs when building mass, but not by much. When she dialed down to contest-prepped condition, she did it like clockwork, and had wicked abs, vascularity, grainy, huge, and was even more intimidating. I liked her either way, but kinda preferred the way she looked mid cutting cycle. 

Foods:
She ate six-eight times a day. Neither her nor I drank protein shakes, creatine, etc., We'd usually prep a week's worth of food on Sunday, and yes, her kitchen would look like a bomb went off in it during. It usually took about three hrs, and We'd have food in containers going in the fridge, and the other half in the freezer to maintain nutrients, and freshness. I can list what we usually ate if you gals want to know.

Training:
She even got me doing this, and no, we didn't over-train
Mon-fri morning weights, followed by evening weights. When cutting, she'd do am cardio, and weights in the evening. Saturday was 45 minutes of abs. And I mean a wicked an training session! I can post the training split if you gals want that too. 

Gear:
She used 100mgs test/week, 100mgs deca, and 4iu's gh. Yes, that's it, but those are much higher doses than I've read about you gals here using. Yes, she actually got this stuff prescribed. She has a professional job making good $, and could afford to fly to (I'll leave the state out), to get what she needed. As for cutting, she used 200mgs Primo she got from her gal friends, test prop 50mg/week, T3, and 20mgs var/day with the same gh dose. She dropped the GH six weeks from stage ("thickens the skin"), and dropped the primo and test a month out. It was var from there on, and the week of the show, just var and dyazide. 

The good:
She has more trophies than I can count. I used to get her ready for the stage with the jan tan, Pam spray, red wine, Pringles, etc,. I can explain if necessary.

The bad:
She's been training for 22 years. She was natural for more than half that time. I know I'm leaving a ton out, but am brain dead tired. Anyhow:
-voice change. She sounded a little like a "boyish little old lady." 
- her chin, and face changed. I have a massive square chin. She has a small squared chin. Lol!
- backne. Yes, she got acne on her back, as well as face. We used numerous topicals to keep it at bay. Ask if curious. Sorry if I'm being lazy.
- facial hair. Yes, she used to tweeze MANY facial hairs, and that was strange seeing.
- yes, she had some hair on her butt cheeks. Yes, she had a nice butt, however, she did start shaving it. I know. That one was tough for me to see...
- clitoral hypertrophy. Yes, even gals who are natural often have this due to getting down to single digit body fat, which causes quite the hormonal change. Guys don't mind this. At least I didn't. I liked her, and accepted her for whatever she had. Her clitoris was quite large. If any of you looked up Denise Masino, hers was actually even a shade larger than Denise's. again, not a prob for me. I'm not shallow enough to not like her for that. The one thing I'll point out is she already had clitoral hypertrophy as a natural. When she added high doses (high IMO), of test, deca, primo, and var, that's what really did something down there.
As for the bedroom, I'll keep it clean, or try. Yes, I liked her, and always "kissed her" where she liked for as long as she wanted as I like doing that. Lol! What I didn't necessarily like was the 5x/day breaking my _____. Yes, mornings, in the SUV after the gym, evenings, wooded areas (lol), and when I was trying to sleep at 0300. When she was on top, it was a little odd when i held her by her shoulders, as they were huge... anyhow, When she was off "the gas," things were more normal if not even a little boring at 3x/week. Lol! 
Problem was, when she was on the gas, she couldn't sleep well, and was absolutely so horny, I'd literally look for excuses to go to my own house some evenings. She was always in a good mood when on. When off? Omg!!! Crazier than I can describe! Depressed, lack of energy, happy one minute, then ready to cry the next, and even accuse me of wanting some gym girl, which I NEVER did. I know, I'll lose man points, but I've never strayed while in a relationship. Look on occasion, yes. 1.5g test/week, and 800mgs masteron... Sorry. Lol

I was always on the gas, and didn't have these issues. Yes, I know. Not healthy, but that was that. When she's off, I can tell. When she's on I can tell. And that's me talking to her now over the phone. Her labs were always much "cleaner" than mine. She's still in the game, as a back injury (damned stiff deads + that one time being sloppy), took me out for three years. 

Again, I respect her, and will always consider her a friend. Gf? No. Lol! Please no pm's. her identity stays with me. Just wish she'd not be so loony when off as well as on... I am, however, quite proud of her accomplishments, drive, and dedication. I learned from her, as she did from me. When she wasn't breaking dishes, we were great together. Lol! Last, I'd recommend you gals "on the gas" to steer clear of higher doses, and if you do get to the point where you're having sides as above, re-consider your doses/anabolics. She literally NEVER considered any of the sides, and never actually spoke about them. When we celebrated a good event/show, we might have a few drinks, where I'd ask about "down there," and surprisingly, she didn't consider it anything out of the ordinary. After that, neither did I... 

I know I've left a ton out, but I'm brain-tired this evening, and apologize in advance. Hope all's well ladies.


----------



## meat (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow! I just Re-read my post for grammatical errors, and they're there. Sorry. I can't edit the post. I do have a college edumacation though. LOL


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 8, 2014)

Great read....


----------



## meat (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks. Would have been better if my grammar were up to par. I won't be staying up watching Impractical Jokers on TrueTV, then up before the sun. Big no no. I forgot to add, she as well as I ALWAYS strived for 8-9hrs sleep/night no matter how busy our lives. I kinda miss her after typing about how we used to live... Maybe I'll call her this evening. Just to say hi though. Lol!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow that's quite a tale....


----------



## Yaya (Mar 8, 2014)

My wife's clit looks like a chicken finger from friendlys


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 8, 2014)

Meat when you guys split did you find it harder to keep living that BB lifestyle on your own? 

And don't worry about your grammer. Pretty sure some of the guys here are illiterate any way *cough* SFG *cough cough*


----------



## meat (Mar 8, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Meat when you guys split did you find it harder to keep living that BB lifestyle on your own?
> 
> And don't worry about your grammer. Pretty sure some of the guys here are illiterate any way *cough* SFG *cough cough*



No, not at all. I stayed in the game. Just avoided her at some events I KNEW we'd both be at. After giving up on trying to "fix her from being loony," I gave up, swallowed my pride, and made up with her. We're still friends today. Just not dating her though. Lol!
And funny. I posted the above comparing her "part" to Denise Masino's, and I find a thread in the red light district where Jenner posted a pic of Denise. Small World! Lol!


----------



## meat (Mar 8, 2014)

Judging from the lack of female responses, looks like I gave TMI in my original post... Oh well. I did speak with my ex gf earlier, and oh yes, she's on. Again... Problem is, so am I, and She wants to come see me Sunday "as friends." Good idea, or not? 
I do have a wacky sense of humor. If I take her to my new gym, the cardio queens (thanks Jenner), will probably crawl out the door, and do like the guys in "search for the holy grail, and 'run away!" Lol!!!!


----------



## meat (Mar 8, 2014)

Yaya said:


> My wife's clit looks like a chicken finger from friendlys



Bro!!!! LMAO!!!!!!! I guess I do feel better now. Lol!!!!
And I couldn't help it!!! You made me roll! https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...0.0....0...1c.1.37.img..0.12.1052.g5YmlYuguBQ


----------



## JOMO (Mar 8, 2014)

Good read. Yeah its a good idea, hang out with her and whatever happens happens. And leave it at that.


----------



## Azog (Mar 8, 2014)

Very interesting! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 8, 2014)

Yaya said:


> My wife's clit looks like a chicken finger from friendlys



hahahahahhahahah


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks hun! Great read, I would like more details on her meals and training please!


----------



## meat (Mar 8, 2014)

Jenner said:


> Thanks hun! Great read, I would like more details on her meals and training please!



Is there place I can send the bill for this? Lol! In all candor, I would have thought that the ladies here would have been all over this thread like white on rice. Oh well... I will say, however, that if I had the chance to peer into the "behind closed doors" REAL life of a male IFBB pro back when I was an intermediate, not a National competitor, I would have done back flips. The magazines were a joke, and I knew that even as a green horn; the stuff on-line was a joke as well, as it lacked one MAJOR factor: TRUTH about what it really takes, and what it's really like. Again, I'm just a little surprised, that's all. The following posts will answer your questions, but I'll be rather vague (not on purpose though), as to the routines, and nutrition because it comes down to finding what REALLY works well for each individual in training. As for the nutrition, I don't know stats, so there's no way I can give portion sizes. You'll need to adjust accordingly. i.e., you need scales, as well as a site saved to favorites listing cals, proteins, fats, carbs, etc,. I will say, she and I ate the EXACT same foods, but I weighed much more, meaning I weighed out larger portions, which is common sense.


----------



## meat (Mar 8, 2014)

Training:
When I stayed over at her place, we'd get up at 0500, drink two cups of plain green tea (I bought the raw green tea by the pound from an Asian mkt. Good stuff!)
Get to the gym at 0530, warm up, and get started. One note, this regimen is NOT an all year thing. This was for building mass, and since we both slept a min of 8hrs/night (or tried lol), ate very well, and supplemented hormones, we didn't have an over-training issue. IF over-training was even a hint, the routine was stopped immediately, and it was rest, rest, rest, eat, eat, eat.

AM:
Note, in the AM, the workouts were heavy compound movements with reps in the 3-6 range. Squats, deads, bench, barbell shoulder presses, etc., I'm talking about HEAVY weights in the AM. Your central nervous system will get a jolt. Lol! How many sets, and how many different exercises I can give if necessary. 
Monday- Quads
Tuesday- Chest, hams, and calves
Wednesday- Back
Thursday- Shoulders and traps
Friday- Arms
Saturday- 45 minutes very hardcore abs and calves for 25-30 minutes (No PM workout here. This is AM only.) NOTHING the rest of Saturday.
Sunday- Off

PM:
Note, these are the workouts where the "typical" stuff, if you will, is used. Cables, dumbells, etc., for 12-15 reps.
Mon-Friday Same muscle groups, totally different exercises, and lighter weights.


----------



## meat (Mar 8, 2014)

The most important part, FOOD:

I'll give you gals what she ate, and you can adjust accordingly.

Breakfast
6 egg whites, one whole egg
1 cup oatmeal sweetened with Splenda
1 slice rye toast

meal 2.
Grilled chicken breast diced and wrapped in a spinach or tomato wrap. Lettuce, tomato, 1/2 tspn extra virgin olive oil, and balsamic vinegar

3. Lean seasoned ground beef with mushroom sauce, tomato sauce, etc.,
Green beans with garlic powder
Red potatoes

4. Lean turkey wrap with slice Swiss cheese, turkey bacon, shredded lettuce wrapped in a spinach wrap or tomato wrap

5. Lean fish (or lean ground beef, which alternates) with brown rice, beans, and mixed vegetables

6. Tomato wrap with chopped lean pork or chicken, fresh cabbage, sweet (low cal) sauce and red peppers

Ok, that was a sample cutting plan. It changes as she gets closer to the stage, but this is an example of where it started. The good part is if you want to build mass, SIMPLY add more carbs. Yes, it's that simple. I'll post more, as My Son's standing over me wanting to go somewhere. lol! I'll send you gals an invoice. Lol!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 8, 2014)

Great post, Meat! Thanks!


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 8, 2014)

Sounds like a rough life.. now I kno how my girl feels..lol says all I do is live for bb..


----------



## meat (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks Nble, and Jyoung. It's such a lifestyle that's SO different than anything 99.998% of the people can understand, but has it's rewards as well as, well...not rewards. I do hold a special place in my heart for the (what I called baby chics), young gals who often approached her, wanting to be EXACTLY her. They'd ask the most off the wall questions, but she was always very tactful, as was I, and gave them good advice. Anabolic advice? LOL! Never. She was a natty for over a decade, and told them EXACTLY what to do in terms of:
1. FOOD
2. Training
3. Rest/sleep

I used to deal with the young gals boyfriends wearing their "wife-beater" shirts, and hats on backwards wanting to know just how much d-bol they should take... None the less, they got a lesson in nutrition, training, and rest. The gear is baby shit when compared to genetics, and the above three points. When I injured my back, I literally fell out of the loop, but have made "quite the come back" according to the pics I sent her not long ago... And yes, getting the "goodies" I used to get is literally like starting over again. What a nightmare... It's like losing a family (a dysfunctional one lol), but none the less, a family when an injury stops the events/expos/other benefits, at least stays in touch minus the "sources" who are who they are...

Anyhow, she'll be here in the morning, and I've got the Mako (boat. 23' nothing major) ready to take her and my Son out in the Inter coastal, and a mile or two in the Atlantic. (I live in FL across the street from the beach.) I'll be glad to post what she's into now as she's like a damned tank that won't quit until dead. The main reason for this entire thread was having a young female approach me at my new gym (World's), when I "came back," claiming she saw me at the Olympia expo in 2010 and wanted to know where ____ was. Yes, this gal busts her ass in the gym, and isn't there for the "glory" 90% are there for... Tore me to pieces, as she doesn't quite understand what this lifestyle entails, and CAN do to relationships, but she has a "fire inside" wanting to be like her, and her peers/competitors. God, do I understand... With the total lack of female participation in this thread, I damned near wish I hadn't posted this thread where I did, and simply called my ex and asked her if she'd mentor one or two females who remind me of her...


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 8, 2014)

Great post........man.  i enjoyed the reading and insight.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 9, 2014)

thanks for the details babe, I am working a natural products show this weekend so I don't have the time to give my attention to this but I will


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 9, 2014)

Good read bro sucked me in, sounds like my misses but shes not on the gear...just for some unknown reason she goes completly loopy for one week every month, she has all the symptoms you described so maybe there linked..


----------



## Trauma RN (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you for taking the time to post this.....THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 9, 2014)

Can u relate trauma? ?? Lol alot of thank yous .lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 9, 2014)

Surfliftsleep said:


> Good read bro sucked me in, sounds like my misses but shes not on the gear...just for some unknown reason she goes completly loopy for one week every month, she has all the symptoms you described so maybe there linked..



Could be a training plateau perhaps? Get her on the Cube method maybe?


----------



## Rip (Mar 9, 2014)

Great to read.


----------



## meat (Mar 9, 2014)

Glad you all liked the information. She, myself, and my Son took the boat out (don't buy one! Another story for another day...), and had a good time. No, getting back is out of he question for me. We get along better not sharing a bed. Lol She did get new boobies. Again... Last ones were too big (nipples pointing at the sky lol), and if she's gonna flash me, I am a guy you know. C cup was a better choice. Yes, I like natties, but that's for the red light area. Lol

As far as her, she says she's benching 265, and squatting 405. While at a dock-side restaurant, my Son went to wash his hands, and she said "I've got some trenbolone." I just looked at her and shook my head as I can't very well tolerate tren no matter how much I love what it does for me. I'd tell you gals to stop right here, and DON'T GO THERE! She's her own gal, and after I bitched about it, I'm sure she'll use the tren e she has. Her "pals" are using 50mgs/week of tren e. insanity IMO! We talked about other stuff, but the foods were the big thing, as always. I was shocked when she actually ate crab cakes, and drank sweet iced tea. My Son was even surprised. He thinks she wants ol' Dad back. He likes her. Especially when she came in his high school to sign him out once, and all the girls saw her. His buddies were also freaked out. Lol! He's lucky. My Parents were nerds. Lol!

Again, glad to help with the info. You gals let me know where to send the invoice. I WILL, however, trade easy to fix food ideas.


----------



## meat (Mar 9, 2014)

JOMO said:


> Good read. Yeah its a good idea, hang out with her and whatever happens happens. And leave it at that.



I behaved, but am on test and mast.


----------



## meat (Mar 9, 2014)

Btw, I do highly recommend the wraps. No fork, no spoon, no mess. Just grab and go. Worst case is microwaving for a minute. If frozen, four minutes. These things make fast foods, and skipping meals a thing of the past. Ooh rah!


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Mar 9, 2014)

meat said:


> Btw, I do highly recommend the wraps. No fork, no spoon, no mess. Just grab and go. Worst case is microwaving for a minute. If frozen, four minutes. These things make fast foods, and skipping meals a thing of the past. Ooh rah!



Yeah those wraps sound like a good idea, you'd have to do a couple if you were trying to get 40g of protein in a meal? Sounds alot more appetising than the normal brown rice n chicken


----------



## meat (Mar 9, 2014)

I hate to mess with the ladies thread, but absolutely, you can get 40g protein in a wrap. I shoot for 45.


----------



## Trauma RN (Mar 10, 2014)

Do you freeze the wrap too, or just the stuff that goes inside, take it out and micro that? or just freeze the entire thing? IF you freeze the entire wrap doesn't the wrap get soggy once you defrost it??
Thanks--


----------



## meat (Mar 10, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> Do you freeze the wrap too, or just the stuff that goes inside, take it out and micro that? or just freeze the entire thing? IF you freeze the entire wrap doesn't the wrap get soggy once you defrost it??
> Thanks--



No. The main thing is, don't add any sauces to the ones you're going to freeze if you're worried they may become "soggy*. When you do freeze the remainder of the week's wraps, put them in a gallon-size ziplock, or if you want to do what I do now, use a vacuum sealer. 

* I've never noticed any become soggy even after being frozen with sauces on them. The secret IMO is to "toss" the diced chicken, pork, ground turkey, lean beef, etc., in the sauce to evenly coat it vs pouring it down the middle of the wrap. Unless you go wild with the sauce (which you shouldn't. It's ONLY there for a little taste), soggy won't be an issue.


----------



## lightwt44 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks good read lots of info


----------



## lightwt44 (Mar 11, 2014)

Is there a better green tea then others ? What about powder green tea looking on Amazon to order


----------



## meat (Mar 11, 2014)

lightwt44 said:


> Is there a better green tea then others ? What about powder green tea looking on Amazon to order



Ok, something like this: http://cazort.net/photos/starway-loose-green-tea-tins

I'm going to step out, and let the ladies here talk. I'll be glad to stop in and give some advice now and then. This thread is about the life of a guy living with a pro female bodybuilder. For diet, training, etc., that's specific to you, I would recommend you starting a thread in the female section. This section is for female anabolic use. The other section is located below this one.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 11, 2014)

meat said:


> The most important part, FOOD:
> 
> I'll give you gals what she ate, and you can adjust accordingly.
> 
> ...



This is pretty close to what I do, just a little less on some and I don't do sauces


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 11, 2014)

good shit man.


----------



## lightwt44 (Mar 13, 2014)

That helped grate info I'm new to this and i will do my first competition in july trying to loss 12% more body fat by july 26th 2014


----------



## saryb (Mar 19, 2014)

Great........


----------



## nightster (Mar 19, 2014)

Are you my dad????


----------



## Georgia (Mar 19, 2014)

I absolutely loved reading this. Thanks Meat!


----------



## meat (Mar 19, 2014)

nightster said:


> Are you my dad????



LOL! Well, how old are you? J/K! :32 (19):


----------



## explosivemuscle (Mar 19, 2014)

That's a tremendous story Meat. 
When you were with her, and you were feeling her large shoulder, I can just picture how bizarre it must have felt. For a split second(or longer) during the act, you may have gotten some flashes of maybe her being a dude on top of you? Not trying to be funny but am just wondering if it ever felt that way for you. 
Also, I want to commend you for dealing with the ups and downs of the hormonal shifts from her gas. That takes a lot of patience but ultimately looks like it was her hormonal loony-ness that made you end it.


----------



## meat (Mar 19, 2014)

explosivemuscle said:


> That's a tremendous story Meat.
> When you were with her, and you were feeling her large shoulder, I can just picture how bizarre it must have felt. For a split second(or longer) during the act, you may have gotten some flashes of maybe her being a dude on top of you? Not trying to be funny but am just wondering if it ever felt that way for you.
> Also, I want to commend you for dealing with the ups and downs of the hormonal shifts from her gas. That takes a lot of patience but ultimately looks like it was her hormonal loony-ness that made you end it.



She tries at times to get back together, and I just can't do it. YES, it was a VERY strange feeling in the bedroom at times. Words can't really describe it...


----------



## Georgia (Mar 20, 2014)

meat said:


> She tries at times to get back together, and I just can't do it. YES, it was a VERY strange feeling in the bedroom at times. Words can't really describe it...



Doesnt matter; had sex 

DM;HS


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 20, 2014)

This thread needs Dr Jitsu...


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 20, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> This thread needs Dr Jitsu...



You should be banned just for saying that!

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## meat (Mar 20, 2014)

Georgia said:


> Doesnt matter; had sex
> 
> DM;HS



Please forgive my lack of Internet lingo, but what's DM;HS?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 20, 2014)

meat said:


> Please forgive my lack of Internet lingo, but what's DM;HS?



Means doesn't matter; had sex lol


----------



## meat (Mar 20, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Means doesn't matter; had sex lol



I learn something new everyday. LOL!


----------



## fitnalone (Jun 7, 2014)

I find you're taking a lot for granted... You have one of the best looking/best moving/most horny girls around. If you're going to nitpick when it comes to what she does that you don't like, might as well get a girl who's not so big and muscular


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jun 7, 2014)

Great read. I'll assume you can figure out for yourself from my AVI, I have no problem with wide shouldered women!


----------



## Yaya (Jun 7, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> This thread needs Dr Jitsu...



bigtime, can't agree more

he is a human tortilla


----------



## Rockcandy (Jun 19, 2014)

Great post a lot of useful information. Most women pros won't talk about gear it's hard to find any info. Thanks for the In site.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jun 19, 2014)

IWannaGetBig said:


> Great read. I'll assume you can figure out for yourself from my AVI, I have no problem with wide shouldered women!



She scares me


----------



## Jada (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice reading post, thanks


----------



## Seeker (Jun 19, 2014)

Dude is whacked. He's full of shit. Chic left his ass for being a Pyscho path


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 19, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Dude is whacked. He's full of shit. Chic left his ass for being a Pyscho path



Wut?

10 characters


----------



## Seeker (Jun 19, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wut?
> 
> 10 characters



You must have missed the party during his Last day here. Oh it was a doozie!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 19, 2014)

Seeker said:


> You must have missed the party during his Last day here. Oh it was a doozie!



Guess so? Is this the guy that was like yelling at us for drinking?


----------



## Seeker (Jun 19, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Guess so? Is this the guy that was like yelling at us for drinking?



Calling us all alcoholics, all pissed off at Jen because she wasn't giving him the attention he wanted, a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 19, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Calling us all alcoholics, all pissed off at Jen because she wasn't giving him the attention he wanted, a bunch of other stuff.



That was some funny shit lol. I remember that night, he was talking shit about everybody


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 19, 2014)

So why is he full of shit? Sounds like a typical bodybuilder to me!

Oh snap you feel that burn Seek? YEAH BUDDY!


----------



## Seeker (Jun 19, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> So why is he full of shit? Sounds like a typical bodybuilder to me!
> 
> Oh snap you feel that burn Seek? YEAH BUDDY!



Lol I did feel an itch in the butt crack for that one.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 19, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Lol I did feel an itch in the butt crack for that one.



You sure that wasn't PB? He's been know to sneak around like that.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 19, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> You sure that wasn't PB? He's been know to sneak around like that.



Doc you came back and you didn't even say hello to me. I'm hurt.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 19, 2014)

Did u see our rumors thread doc...
http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/13248-message-from-doc
Glad ur back....some words of wisdom;
Chicken in a can doesn't need to be cooked....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 19, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Doc you came back and you didn't even say hello to me. I'm hurt.



I was going to surprise you by popping out a cake naked 

Hi Seek! Missed ya big guy


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 19, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Did u see our rumors thread doc...
> http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/13248-message-from-doc
> Glad ur back....some words of wisdom;
> Chicken in a can doesn't need to be cooked....



Yea got a kick out of that lol. That's why I love UG!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 20, 2014)

Meat.....lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 20, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Meat.....lol



yeah, what an asshat.


----------

